# trying a new deep cleaning schedule



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

For years I have taken a spiral notebook and listed each deep cleaning job in each room. I put some under once a month, some under quarterly, some under twice a year, and some under annual.

But in a few months our time of providing grandchild daycare for a preschooler will come to an end. When that happens, I figure the daily-monthly stuff will be easy to keep up with in routine cleaning.

So this time I made two lists: one for spring, one for fall. Then I listed each room and beside it put the following letters t b e w n s c. That is t for top or ceiling, b for bottom or floor, ewns are the directions as in west wall and all the stuff on or by it, and c is for center of room.

So far I am finding that I can check off some of those in as little as 15 minutes. Some will take longer. But it seems to be a fairly rapid and efficient way of keeping up with the deeper cleaning.

What are your ways of organizing those chores?


----------



## Bordeaux_Hen (Feb 4, 2009)

I like your idea. Clean, simple, and straight to the point.

I've tried lists and 3x5 cards, but have never had success in actually _using_ them. Way too much time spent setting it up and tracking overly detailed lists. I'm going to give your idea a try!


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

It is working so far, and I like the fact I can break a room down into simple, quick areas. Today I was guest teacher at dgd's preschool and had other routine chores. But it still only took about 15 minutes to take everything off one kitchen wall, scrub the wall, scrub the stuff and rehang it.


----------

